# Cardio and Powerlifting



## CRASHMAN (Mar 4, 2004)

ok so i'm really trying to get my strength up high about 400 bench by summer (thats what i hope for i just want more weight  )  i'm doin about 320 (this is not the only exercise i'm concerned with, but it is my favorite so i'd like to have it really high (and why not bench press is in powerlifting))  ;unfortunatly,  I'm a wrestler and I wrestle year round. I really need my cardio for it, but cardio burns calories, and i need calories for my strength to go up (correct me if i'm wrong) so i'm caught between a rock and a hard place. I thought of a solution that may work: eat more!? well, i could be right; if not correct me plz. Maybe some suggestions on how i can keep my cardio up and still move up in weight, or is that just an anomaly of weight lifting. Kind of like how you can't gain while dieting? (yes i know theres perfect research on y you can't gain weight while cutting( plz don't take that too literal))


----------



## Vieope (Mar 4, 2004)

_ You are correct about the eating more thing.  
Don´t forget it must be "clean" food, drop by the "Diet forum" and post your diet. _


----------



## squanto (Mar 4, 2004)

yep.... eat like a pig.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 4, 2004)

Eat a lot, and when you do cardio focus on sprints instead of long distance type running. This has helped me a lot. Something about developing specific types of muscle fibers to do long sessions of low intensity cardio. Can't give details on this but i'll look for an article. Anyways, I do high intensity cardio to keep my weight down for powerlifting and my strength still continues to go up despite the fact that im not putting on any weight.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 4, 2004)

Eat.  After you finish eating, eat some more.  When you are done eating more, eat some more.  Repeat.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 4, 2004)

You should eat plenty, but remember fat isnt going to help you put on muscle (well, maybe a little bit of fat, but dont go to the point of diminishing returns). You DO NOT need 5,000 calories a day however.

For strength (albeit, not powerlifting) I use the MAX-OT principles and my strength shoots up quite nicely after about a 2-3 month cycle. My max press is about 315 or so, and I aslo plan on having that up to around 400 by the end of the summer, and MAX OT has been the best as far as helping me increase strength, add good size and have plenty of recouperation.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 4, 2004)

_ *camarosuper6*, be cautious with that. You know, injuries. _


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 4, 2004)

max-ot? i've never gone over that before. what is it?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2004)

it's AST's program, basically low reps, heavy weight.


----------

